# How to make spry collapsible panels vertical (w/ dreamweaver)



## bkand8 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a simple question: How do I make my spry collapsible panels in dreamweaver cs3 work VERTICALLY? 

Thanks


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Try right clicking on it, and clicking list, see if one of those options work. Let me know.


----------



## bkand8 (Jun 12, 2009)

It only gives me these options: Unordered list, ordered list, definition list, indent and outdent. None of this will make it go vertical.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh well I would try coding it that way then, are you not very familiar with coding?


----------



## bkand8 (Jun 12, 2009)

I am somewhat familiar with coding but im not sure how i would code to make the panel vertical. I'm certainly not an expert coder...probably more of a beginner


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Dang, I'm really trying to think, I use to use dreamweaver but have not touched it in years and am probably as rusty as you. I would try googling codes for vertical sprys, see where that takes you.


----------



## bkand8 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ive done a good bit of googling on it but i can't find much. One of the first things i tried to do though that i saw in one of the google searches for vertical *TABBED *panels, is insert a V infront of CollapsiblePanel in the css style sheet. like this: .VCollapsiblePanel
of course that didn't work but i don't understand why it would work for making TABBED panels work vertical but not for vertical COLLAPSIBLE panels

just wanted to put that out there maybe you could get something from that.

thanks


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I really can not remember, I was trying to help because no one posted anything and I thought someone would come along with a little more dreamweaver knowledge and help out. My knowledge is more with Premiere And after effects, but be patient someone should come along soon and if not ask a moderator to bump it.


----------

